# Bentley's Dutch Boy



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

He got his first big boy cut Tuesday. LOVE IT!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Bentley looks _great!!_ There's a local groomer who's been after me to put Chagall in this trim. She is so convinced he'd look good in it she's offered to do it for free! I have been sort of reluctant, but seeing Bentley in it is convincing me to let her. What a good look for you parti boy!:thumb:


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Just one more. It's so hard to get him to be still for the photo


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Bentley looks _great!!_ There's a local groomer who's been after me to put Chagall in this trim. She is so convinced he'd look good in it she's offered to do it for free! I have been sort of reluctant, but seeing Bentley in it is convincing me to let her. What a good look for you parti boy!:thumb:


Thank You! I love it. His neck, middle, and top of tail feel like a buzz cut, and the rest is poofy. No mistaking him being poodle in that cut! I was unsure about the pom but I really like that too. The groomer that did the cut I have been going to for years and I really trust her.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I like the body clip BUT what is up with that tail? The clip line is way to far up if you want a pom. Otherwise do a Portie tail if you want it shaved that high up. Love the Parti color.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

MaryEdwards said:


> Just one more. It's so hard to get him to be still for the photo, and they are taken with my phone.


ooops same one sorry i'll stop now


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Goodness! I thought you had my dog!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

3dogs said:


> I like the body clip BUT what is up with that tail? The clip line is way to far up if you want a pom. Otherwise do a Portie tail if you want it shaved that high up. Love the Parti color.


I didn't know the tail was not correct. Oh no! I will have to go to the picture threads and look for the proper tail. What is a Portie tail? Thanks for letting me know


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

MaryEdwards said:


> I didn't know the tail was not correct. Oh no! I will have to go to the picture threads and look for the proper tail. What is a Portie tail? Thanks for letting me know


I'm guessing it's what a portugese water dog would have..just a guess though. Beautiful dog!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

It looks good on him- i'm not a huge fan of the clip but it works well with his coloring better then on a solid white (which is what i usually have seen it on) 

And yes the tail is shaved way to high up.  for the traditional clip such as this


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

It has been a while since I looked at these old pictures. His tail has since grown out like it was before we cut it too high. I didn't like his tail, it just looked funny on the end of such a long tail!! 

But I wonder if his tail is set too low. I am always comparing his tail to other standard poodle tails, but it could just be me.

But in the end (pun intended) who cares, we love him just the way he is!!


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

I think he looks beautiful.


----------

